# ... mal kurz vorstellen will



## Danger (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte mich auch mal, nachdem ich hier schon recht viel als stiller Leser, gelesen habe, vorstellen.

Heiße Michael bin 40 Jahre jung und habe vor kurzem meinen esrten kleinen Teich ( manche sagen auch Pfütze dazu) angelegt.
Hier mal ein paar Bildchen von meiner kleinen Teichschale.


Gruß Michael


----------



## nihoeda (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

_*Halli Hallöschen  Michael ,
herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum !
Wir wünschen dir hier viel Spaß*_


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

Hallo Michael,

auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!

Wenn ich mir die Größe des Teiches und der umgebenden Wiese so ansehen und dann Deine Äußerung bezüglich Größe... bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis Du was größeres möchtest. 

Aber auch die kleinen Teiche haben ihren Reiz. Vor allem, wenn man sie ohne Fische und Technik betreiben kann. Kein/kaum Stromverbrauch, kein Filter reinigen, keine kranken Fische.... wie gern würde ich mit Eugen, StefanS etc. diesbezüglich tauschen.


----------



## nihoeda (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

_*Hallöschen 
ja die Größe ist so ne sache 
wir haben auch klein angefangen und es wurde immer größer mal sehen wie lange der Teich jetzt so bleibt 
Ich denke mal nicht lange weil die Fische wachsen ja auch noch ! Und im hof sind ja noch paar cm frei* _


----------



## Dali (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

Hallo Michael

und Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!

Pass auf, dass das Forum nicht zur zweiten Sucht, neben dem Teich wird! 
Es macht irre Spass mit dem Teich und ich bin schon gespannt, wann Du das erste Mal Umbaumaßnahmen durchführen wirst!  

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Danger (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die netten Willkommensgrüße. 

Das mit der Größe ist so eine Sache.
Kaum ist der Grund im Miniteich vorhanden, habe ich genau diese Gedanken gehabt.
Zumal wirklich genug Platz da ist um den Teich ein wenig zu vergrößern :

Naja schauen wir mal was die Zeit so bringt.

Bis dahin viele liebe Grüße aus Essen

Michael
PS: Top-Forum


----------



## Danger (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

...hier noch mal kurz ein kleines Bildchen.
Da sieht man ungefähr wie groß (klein) das Grundstück ist und
vor allem was bzw. welche Möglichkeit man an Teich hätte.

Muss mal mit dem Finanzminister ins :beeten:  gehen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Danger (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

...nun mit Bildchen.


----------



## jochen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

Hi Michael,

das schreit ja richtig nach Vergrößerung,
lese dich hier durch, schaue viele Bilder an, und die Sucht beginnt...


----------



## Dr.J (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

ich will auch vergrössern, aber ich darf nicht 

@Michael
auch dich wird das Fieber noch packen.  Btw. Schöner Teich.


----------



## jochen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

Hi Jürgen,



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> ich will auch vergrössern, aber ich darf nicht



 ...das machen wir beide in einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion, wird schon keiner merken....


----------



## Dr.J (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

@Jochen

 du verstehst mich wenigstens


----------



## sabine71 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

Hallo Michael,

willkommen hier im Forum.

wir wollten auch erst nur einen ganz kleinen Teich, nach dem ich im Forum gestöbert hatte waren wir dann bei 5.500 l.

Dann wollte mein Mann 3 Koi   und die sind gewachsen : : 

Jetzt bauen wir nach 2 Jahren wieder um .... 


Grüße aus Mülheim in die Nachbarstadt

Sabine


----------



## zoe (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: ... mal kurz vorstellen will*

He Michael   willkommen im Forum 
ich hab auch eine Pfütze, find die haben auch ihren ganz speziellen Reiz  . Es wird aber anscheinend nicht lange dauern bis du deinen eigenen Thread im "Bau eines Teiches" Bereich hast ........ vielleicht kannst du das Becken dann ja irgendwie in den Bachlauf intigrieren ....:  

@ Jochen
dir natürlich auch ein herzliches willkommen


----------

